# HMCS Fredericton



## EpicBeardedMan (6 Sep 2010)

Anyone get to go down and take a tour of the ship? Went today, pretty impressive but hard to imagine what all the buttons and knobs do


----------



## Alea (6 Sep 2010)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Anyone get to go down and take a tour of the ship? Went today, pretty impressive but hard to imagine what all the buttons and knobs do



I did, the weekend it was in Montreal. I found it nice. I took quite a few pictures that I've tried to post onto the forum ever since and although they're not as many buttons on my computer and my camera as they're on HMCS Fredericton... it's just not working... False Brunette 

Alea


----------



## gszd55 (7 Sep 2010)

I took my son on Sept. 6th in Toronto.  There was a good turnout of visitors.  The crew was friendly and informative.  I was impressed with the array of weapon systems on board.   We were not allowed below deck, however, which was disappointing. But the bridge was very cool.  I suppose it must be hard to herd civvies beneath deck.  I would have liked to have seen the Operations Room.


----------



## Calgore (7 Sep 2010)

Does anyone know if there was a Seaking or aircrew attached with the ship?


----------



## yoman (7 Sep 2010)

Calgore said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there was a Seaking or aircrew attached with the ship?



Well when it was in Kingston it had a big white tent on the flight deck for the reception so I doubt it.


----------



## gszd55 (7 Sep 2010)

There was not a Sea King on board in Toronto, at least the day I toured the ship.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (7 Sep 2010)

Yeah kinda wanted to see one in that little hangar haha, I agree it sucked not being able to go underneath..I think liability with the ladders and what not caused that. We all know how many stupid people there are in the world. Someone probably would of sued for not being able to use a ladder and falling on their ass.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Sep 2010)

Those that are wondering why you cannot go below decks. Don't forget this is where the ship's company lives when away from home and while we love showing off our ships and talking with you, we also need our space to relax and unwind as well. If you want a more in depth tour, crewmen have been known to do so but it should not be expected if its offered then don't pass up the chance, you will see a side that not a lot of people get to see of the Navy.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (7 Sep 2010)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Those that are wondering why you cannot go below decks. Don't forget this is where the ship's company lives when away from home and while we love showing off our ships and talking with you, we also need our space to relax and unwind as well. If you want a more in depth tour, crewmen have been known to do so but it should not be expected if its offered then don't pass up the chance, you will see a side that not a lot of people get to see of the Navy.



Was interested in seeing the beds with "seatbelts" on them from what I've heard haha. It's hard to grasp how it looks underneath the deck, like the layout and what not. Was hoping to see the ops room too . Was really impressive though, pictures don't do it justice, was a lot bigger than I thought. How much bigger are destroyers in comparison?


----------



## yoman (7 Sep 2010)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Was interested in seeing the beds with "seatbelts" on them from what I've heard haha. It's hard to grasp how it looks underneath the deck, like the layout and what not. Was hoping to see the ops room too . Was really impressive though, pictures don't do it justice, was a lot bigger than I thought. How much bigger are destroyers in comparison?



I find the interior of the frigates more spacious as I'm not prone to hitting my head as often as on the 280's...


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (7 Sep 2010)

yoman said:
			
		

> I find the interior of the frigates more spacious as I'm not prone to hitting my head as often as on the 280's...



How many of any given trade are there on a frigate or destroyer, like how many NESOPS would there be, or Naval Communicators?


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (7 Sep 2010)

yoman said:
			
		

> I find the interior of the frigates more spacious as I'm not prone to hitting my head as often as on the 280's...



The 12-man junior ranks mess decks are down right palatial, too.


----------



## yoman (8 Sep 2010)

niceasdrhuxtable said:
			
		

> The 12-man junior ranks mess decks are down right palatial, too.



No kidding. When I saw the JR Mess on the frigates for the first time I was pleasantly surprised to see how much larger they are.



			
				EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> How many of any given trade are there on a frigate or destroyer, like how many NESOPS would there be, or Naval Communicators?



I don't know.


----------



## Neill McKay (8 Sep 2010)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> How much bigger are destroyers in comparison?



The usual measure of a ship's size it its displacement (in effect, weight), and by that measure a 280 is larger than a CFP by a little less than ten per cent.  In terms of length and width (beam, in nautical parlance), the frigates are slightly larger.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (8 Sep 2010)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> The usual measure of a ship's size it its displacement (in effect, weight), and by that measure a 280 is larger than a CFP by a little less than ten per cent.  In terms of length and width (beam, in nautical parlance), the frigates are slightly larger.



Wow, 10%? I would of thought they'd be huge! Interesting to know that Frigate's are larger.


----------



## Neill McKay (8 Sep 2010)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Wow, 10%? I would of thought they'd be huge! Interesting to know that Frigate's are larger.



The traditional hierarchy of "gun" warships (in place for most of the 20th century) goes, from largest to smallest:

battleship
cruiser
destroyer
frigate
corvette

with variations on type (e.g. different countries had different types of cruisers) and a few additions (the RN had sloops, the USN had "destroyer escorts").

Today, nobody has battleships and very few navies have cruisers.  Destroyers tend to be a bit larger than frigates but it's really up to each navy to call its ships what it wants to.  (The Royal Navy's aircraft carriers were originally called "through-deck cruisers" for what I assume were political reasons.)


----------



## trigger324 (8 Sep 2010)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> How many of any given trade are there on a frigate or destroyer, like how many NESOPS would there be, or Naval Communicators?



nesops I'd guess around 12

navcomms, sometimes as many as 15 I think i've seen, may have been more.

This is of course when the ship is full, and that is not always the case.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Sep 2010)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Wow, 10%? I would of thought they'd be huge! Interesting to know that Frigate's are larger.



When you are comparing the Halifax class frigates to the Iroquois class destroyers. If you compare the Halifax class to an American Arleigh Burke class destroyer then we are pretty small.


----------



## old medic (8 Sep 2010)

Ahoy! Hamilton on board the Fredericton
Calling at Hamilton pier 'to reconnect with Canadians' 

http://www.thespec.com/feature/article/254147--ahoy-hamilton-on-board-the-fredericton

THE HAMILTON SPECTATOR



> "Hi there," came the shaky voice over HMCS Fredericton's radio system. "Um, I just wanted to make sure you guys knew we were out here," continued the trembling captain of a sailboat. "Yes we are aware of your co-ordinates," said the bridge. "Don't worry."
> 
> That radio communication came soon after the Fredericton displayed its military might by blasting numerous shots from its 57-millimetre Bofors guns.
> 
> ...


----------



## WingsofFury (8 Sep 2010)

I was lucky enough to be on the ship on Sunday while it participated in the Canadian International Air Show.  While we were permitted below decks with appropriate authorized personnel, I wasn't allowed to take pictures of most areas (OPSEC).  The OPS room totally kicks ass.  Here's a few pictures of the little and not so little parts of the ship that amazed me.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (9 Sep 2010)

WingsofFury said:
			
		

> The OPS room totally kicks ***.



Haha what was it like? Cramped?


----------



## Neill McKay (9 Sep 2010)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Haha what was it like? Cramped?



Have a look here: http://images.google.com/images?q=%22operations+room+personnel+preparing%22&biw=1440&bih=715


----------



## FSTO (9 Sep 2010)

You should see the plans they have for the new OPS Room. It will be leaps and bounds ahead of what is there now. For example think of what an office in the 1980's looked like and compare it to today. That s what the OPS Room will look like post refit.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (10 Sep 2010)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> Have a look here: http://images.google.com/images?q=%22operations+room+personnel+preparing%22&biw=1440&bih=715



Ahhh that looks badass.


----------



## NavyShooter (24 Sep 2010)

Wingsoffury,

You've taken a real nice photo of one of my pieces of kit there.

That Compass Card Repeater.  Do you realize that every one of those on the ship is linked together through a distribution network, allowing every position (from the helm, the bridge-wing, the MCR, the OPS room, the LSO compartment, etc to all have the same heading displayed simultaneously?

Amazingly, it's a WWI piece of technology, using synchros.

The distribution network may be old-school (gotta love tradition) but the gyro that generates the signal is a pretty fancy piece of kit.

NS


----------



## WingsofFury (25 Sep 2010)

Hey there NS,

I had no idea they were all linked together - fascinating, especially for something that goes back to WWI!

If there's anything else you can share, I'd love to hear it!

AP


----------

